# Need pros and cons on Johnny Ray swivel mount



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I want to use this next to my windshield no room on dash. Its the #207. I like that it locks in place and can adjust to 12 or more positions. I looked at Ram mounts, but got negative feedback. I don't want to spend a lot of money on this mount. Can get the JR 207 for $25 dollars new. Hope someone can help


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a couple JR's on my boat. One on the dash, one up front. Actually, that's what I've ran in all my boats. If there were to be a next one, I think I would go to a ram of something similar up front just to raise the unit up a bit when in use. It would just be a little more comfortable that way. On the dash they have worked fine for me. I suppose it would depend on the configuration of where you want to mount it.
No complaints from me though.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Gottagofishn said:


> I have a couple JR's on my boat. One on the dash, one up front. Actually, that's what I've ran in all my boats. If there were to be a next one, I think I would go to a ram of something similar up front just to raise the unit up a bit when in use. It would just be a little more comfortable that way. On the dash they have worked fine for me. I suppose it would depend on the configuration of where you want to mount it.
> No complaints from me though.


Thanks for the information. I am going to mount Garmin 840xs or 73DV to my right at the end of windshield, surface is flat and feel it will work out for me. The 207 is for the larger Lowrance units, but I can drill holes to match those of JR, that's what they recommend.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> I have a couple JR's on my boat. One on the dash, one up front. Actually, that's what I've ran in all my boats. If there were to be a next one, I think I would go to a ram of something similar up front just to raise the unit up a bit when in use. It would just be a little more comfortable that way. On the dash they have worked fine for me. I suppose it would depend on the configuration of where you want to mount it.
> No complaints from me though.


Ditto. Have used these on all my boats for the past 14 years


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I presently use one on the bow of my 18' Alumacraft. I like the swivel feature which allows me to rotate the viewing angle of the 999 Hummingbird SI graph when needed. The quick disconnect feature also works out well since my mooring cover does not accommodate the graph on the forward deck. An added benefit is the lack of vibration while running on rough water. I have my dash mounted 998 Hummingbird on a RAM mount with the larger diameter ball & a 3 " arm . I have to really keep the knob on the RAM mount cranked down really tight to keep the graph where I want it. Even then that dang thing will still move around & get's closer to my windshield than I prefer, so I have to periodically readjust the mount. On my current project (a 17' Jon boat with a flat steering console) I plan on using another one of the Johnny Ray mounts so my fishing partner can angle the graph where it's convenient to view. Mike


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have the Johnny Ray swivel mount for my 1198 Humminbird. My only issue is that it is so well built and sturdy, when I use the quick disconnect feature it almost takes three hands.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Extra thanks to Leeabu, fisherman mike212, shordrift, and Gottagofishn. I am going to order one tonight and appreciate the inputs. I posted at one other forum and got zero replies. Ohio Game Fishing forum is the best.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I want to update all that helped me. I had terrible time trying to move the unit or get it to release from the base. One of you suggested WD 40 and also to mount it. I did both and it made a world of difference. I now can get it to release with ease from the base and can move it in many positions. I also viewed a short video on the 207 and watched him insert and release the unit step by step. Now to get my boat middle of next month and get this Garmin's installed. I really like the screen on the 840xs.


----------

